# Borrow a Vertex Illumina LED Module Installation Kit



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I am looking to borrow a Vertex LED Module Installation kit from a member. I puchased a nice Vertex canopy from J&L, along with additional red modules, but I need this installation "guide" to install red modules. My understanding is that you can use an installation guide repeatedly. Unfortunately J&L are backordered on these guides, and my new fixture sitting on the floor awaiting me to hang it up is driving me to drink (more).

If someone has one that they could lend me that would be great. I'm sure I could work something out for a decent "rental". Alternatively, if you have one and no longer need it - I would certainly purchase.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike, you should contact gklaw as he has a couple of these fixtures. I'm sure he'd be willing to help.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I have the Illumilux which is not expandable. The Illumina is what our friend has.

Why not ask Jeff at JL to see if he has one to lend yo if no one respond. You may also have better chance at CanReef?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooo...right, I forgot you have the high end one for reef's. 

Edit, ok, now I'm confused. On the J&L site it says the Illumilux is expandable, but the Illumina does NOT say that.


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Great minds think alike - I het up Jeff to see if he had one but no such luck. I'll take a look at CanReef - thanks for the suggestion!

Patience is an over-rated virtue...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hehe Gary, I have the low end version. 48" Illumina starts on sale at $2200 before tax.

Fourstreeman: I took a look at the installation video. If you don't have the virtue like me, there is no reason you cannot install the module carefully without the tool. The objective is to push the 4 pins into the unit without cracking the circuit board - that's all. Rather expensive tool IMHO but it is a rather expensive module. Definitely try Canreef first.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

vertex website shows you how to install it


----------

